# vip 222k



## salhzpz (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello i just bought a vip 222k on ebay and the power light is on on tv1 and nothing else i does not power off or on with the remote or manually with its power botton inside the box I think its like frozen need help thanks


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi with the VIP 222k not having the other lights coming on it can be a couple of things. Is the receiver activated on the account? If not, I am happy to help you with that. Please PM me with the phone number on the account for further assistance.


----------

